# Summer 2010 TV Schedule



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Several threads have covered bits and pieces of this Summer's TV schedule. But the one thing I've noticed, being a scripted TV fan (non-animated), is that there are a large number of such shows either returning or premiering this Summer. I also know there are a number of shows in other categories so I hope others will add to this list:

3-Jun	-	USA	-	*Burn Notice* Season Premier
3-Jun	-	USA	-	*Royal Pains* Season Premier
4-Jun	-	CBS	-	*Flashpoint* Season Premier
5-Jun	-	CBS - *Three Rivers* Series Return to burn off remaining episodes
6-Jun	-	Lifetime	-	*Drop Dead Diva* Season Premier
7-Jun	-	ABCFamily	-	*The Secret Life of The American Teenager* Season Premier
7-Jun	-	FOX	-	*Lie To Me* Season Premier
7-Jun	-	FOX	-	*The Good Guys* Series Premier
7-Jun	-	NBC	-	*Persons Unknown* Series Premier
8-Jun	-	ABCFamily	-	*Pretty Little Liars* Series Premier
13-Jun	-	HBO	-	*True Blood* Season Premier
13-Jun	-	Toon	-	*Unnatural History* Series Premier
16-Jun	-	TVland	-	*Hot in Cleveland* Series Premier
20-Jun	-	ABC	-	*The Gates* Series Premier
20-Jun	-	ABC	-	*Scoundrels* Series Premier
20-Jun	-	TNT	-	*Leverage* Season Premier
22-Jun	-	TNT	-	*Hawthorne* Season Premier
22-Jun	-	TNT	-	*Memphis Beat* Series Premier
24-Jun	-	ABC	-	*Rookie Blue* Series Premier
28-Jun	-	ABCFamily	-	*Huge* Series Premier
28-Jun	-	ABCFamily	-	*Make It or Break It* Season Premier
29-Jun	-	FX	-	*Rescue Me* Season Premier
29-Jun	-	FX	-	*Louie* Series Premier
6-Jul	-	Syfy	-	*Warehouse 13* Season Premier
9-Jul	-	Syfy	-	*Eureka* Season Premier
9-Jul	-	Syfy	-	*Haven* Season Premier
10-Jul	-	CBS - *The Bridge* Series Premier
11-Jul	-	A&E - *The Glades* Series Premier
12-Jul	-	TNT	-	*The Closer* Season Premier
12-Jul	-	TNT	-	*Rizzoli & Isles* Series Premier
13-Jul	-	USA	-	*White Collar* Season Premier
13-Jul	-	USA	-	*Covert Affairs* Series Premier
14-Jul	-	USA	-	*Psych* Series Premier (66 minutes
25-Jul	-	AMC	-	*Mad Men* Season Premier
25-Jul	-	HBO	-	*Hung* Season Premier
25-Jul	-	TBS	-	*My Boys* Premier
1-Aug	-	AMC	-	*Rubicon* Series Premier
4-Aug	-	TNT	-	*Dark Blue* Season Premier
16-Aug	-	Showtime	-	*Weeds* Season Premier
16-Aug	-	Showtime	-	*The Big C* Premier
17-Aug	-	ABCFamily	-	*Melissa & Joey* Series Premier

And to think that one time I blogged about the possible demise of scripted TV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Excellent work, old friend. Well done.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

For those so inclined, and I am one , Wipeout (ABC) returns June 1 with a sneak peak.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks Phrelin!! I was checking The Futon Critic every day, but I was getting tired of that and wishing I had something laid out visually. I appreciate your work!!


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> For those so inclined, and I am one , Wipeout (ABC) returns June 1 with a sneak peak.


More Big Balls


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Somewhere along the way CBS finally announced the rest of their Summer Schedule. Missing from my original post were "The Bridge" premiering July 10 and the burnoff of the remaining episodes of "Three Rivers" beginning June 5.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for pulling together this list -- some good summer shows to look forward to. :up:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

24-Jun - Comedy Central - *Futurama* Season Premiere


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks!!!
Wow! All those shows, and only *1* I care to watch lol


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

kevinturcotte said:


> Thanks!!!
> Wow! All those shows, and only *1* I care to watch lol


Over 30 here for me! 

~Alan


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Alan Gordon said:


> 24-Jun - Comedy Central - *Futurama* Season Premiere


Okay, make that *2* shows!!!! I just hope it's as good as it was on Fox!!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Herdfan said:


> For those so inclined, and I am one , Wipeout (ABC) returns June 1 with a sneak peak.


Yup, the whole family can watch this one. It's a family favorite.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

June 27. Entourage on HBO.


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your work!! I was getting ready to suspend my account for the summer. I'll check out a few of these shows and might just end up keeping my account active.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

scottandregan said:


> June 27. Entourage on HBO.


Yep, was gonna add that. And Big Brother on CBS July 8.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

pfp said:


> More Big Balls


Yargh, does that mean those ads will continue?


----------



## JTBenson (Jan 4, 2005)

*Last Comic Standing* on June 7 on NBC


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> 24-Jun - Comedy Central - *Futurama* Season Premiere


Finally, I gave up several months ago thinking it was never going to happen. IT must be well over a year, closer to 2 I think, since they announced they were going to bring it back.

I wish Defying Gravity was going to return.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice work, phrelin!! There are some real gems in the list! Umm, that's not sarcastic, as I love some of those shows. They are the first ones I watch instead of letting them sit on the DVR for days.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I have been rebuilding my list after adding a 2T drive. I had most of these but you caught a few I missed. Good work, thank you.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Penn & teller: Bull**** 6/10/10 showtime


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Several threads have covered bits and pieces of this Summer's TV schedule. But the one thing I've noticed, being a scripted TV fan (non-animated), is that there are a large number of such shows either returning or premiering this Summer. I also know there are a number of shows in other categories so I hope others will add to this list:
> 
> 3-Jun	-	USA	-	*Burn Notice* Season Premier
> 3-Jun	-	USA	-	*Royal Pains* Season Premier
> ...


I can't say I've ever watched any of those shows.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Californication returns 27 Sep, 2010


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> I can't say I've ever watched any of those shows.


Thanks for checking in anyhow...?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Hung - 27 Jun, 2010 HBO


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone catch The Hard Times of RJ Berger on MTV last night? It's basically a comedic take on Hung set in high school. It wasn't too bad...


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

Very excited for Covert Affairs. I love the CIA setting, especially since she's going deep cover. And..Gregory Itzin! Love to see President Logan in a spy role: http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2010/05/28/gregory-itzin-covert-affairs/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Correction: the *Warehouse 13* Season Premier is scheduled for this coming Tuesday July 6 on Syfy.

Either I erred on my original post or Syfy changed it without giving me a call.:sure:


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a Mad Men marathon lined up on the dvr since I didn't start watching it until last season....that's the only one on that list I have time for at this time.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I saw a preview at the movies today for The Glades, looked good so I went to set a sp for it. Looked on the 13th and couldn't find it, did a search and found it's premiering on the 11th at 10pm eastern.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

phrelin said:


> Correction: the *Warehouse 13* Season Premier is scheduled for this coming Tuesday July 6 on Syfy.
> 
> Either I erred on my original post or Syfy changed it without giving me a call.:sure:


I'm looking forward to it's return. Plus the new show Haven.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

IndyMichael said:


> I saw a preview at the movies today for The Glades, looked good so I went to set a sp for it. Looked on the 13th and couldn't find it, did a search and found it's premiering on the 11th at 10pm eastern.


Thanks for the heads up. I've corrected the list. And I too think it's going to be a good show.


----------



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

Dario33 said:


> Anyone catch The Hard Times of RJ Berger on MTV last night? It's basically a comedic take on Hung set in high school. It wasn't too bad...


Yes, and Warren the Ape was amusing, for those of us with a juvenile sense of humor.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

hoophead said:


> I have a Mad Men marathon lined up on the dvr since I didn't start watching it until last season....that's the only one on that list I have time for at this time.


UPDATE: We purchased the internet connectible Sony S570 BluRay player and am having NetFlix send me Mad Men seasons 1 & 2 now.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Rookie Blue has been renewed for a second season (next summer).


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

And CBS already pulled "The Bridge". Only aired 3 episodes. Canada renewed it for a second season after playing out the full first season.

I thought it was pretty good. Nothing spectacular, but it didn't deserve to be yanked.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> And CBS already pulled "The Bridge". Only aired 3 episodes. Canada renewed it for a second season after playing out the full first season.
> 
> I thought it was pretty good. Nothing spectacular, but it didn't deserve to be yanked.


I was disappointed that CBS didn't place it on the schedule to see if it could pull in an audience. They gave "Rookie Blue" Thursday at 9:00 pm and introduced "The Bridge" on Saturday at 8:00 pm where NBC dumped "Persons Unknown" after it didn't gain an audience on Monday.

I guess I wonder if CBS was afraid of the pro-organized-labor story arc to give "The Bridge" a shot on a good day and time.


----------



## cweave02 (Oct 12, 2007)

It has been an interesting show so far (Rookie Blue). Not sure how well I like it - but it is a good "summer replacement" and better than watching re-runs.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> It has been an interesting show so far Rookie Blue


I'm waiting for Andy to work undercover in a big box home improvement store where she'll try to catch slackers taking merchandise for personal use.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

It's been a bit overwhelming the last few weeks with so many entirely new shows coming on as well as old summer favorites. Lots of things are stacked up on my DVR. Unfortunately, I'll probably end up skipping some of these because it's just too much at once.


----------

